# Another reason to use a real accountant



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Tax filing websites have been sending users’ financial information to Facebook


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rampage said:


> Tax filing websites have been sending users’ financial information to Facebook


Well the only problem with that is the accountant just uses the commercial version of the existing personal tax software. They all do use the commercial version, no one does it with paper anymore


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> Well the only problem with that is the accountant just uses the commercial version of the existing personal tax software. They all do use the commercial version, no one does it with paper anymore


Even so, at least some hack from Facebook isn’t looking at it. At least I hope her work isn’t sent to Facebook…lol.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rampage said:


> Tax filing websites have been sending users’ financial information to Facebook


It's always better to use a professional
than just a regular streetwalker
I think we should add gambling to the standard vices
What say you?


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> It's always better to use a professional
> than just a regular streetwalker
> I think we should add gambling to the standard vices
> What say you?


Umm 🤔


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rampage said:


> Umm 🤔


Wanna bet there are more yea or nays?


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Wanna bet there are more yea or nays?


I’m not even sure what you are asking? 😂


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rampage said:


> I’m not even sure what you are asking? 😂


Cmon man I know its early but
Our standard vices are coke and hookers
I wanted to add gambling and asked what people thought. I'm too lazy to start a thread w a pole.
Then when you didnt get it I asked if you wanted
to make a bet what people would say....
Maybe I had a brainfart IDK


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Cmon man I know its early but
> Our standard vices are coke and hookers
> I wanted to add gambling and asked what people thought. I'm too lazy to start a thread w a pole.
> Then when you didnt get it I asked if you wanted
> ...


Sounds like a meetup trip to Vegas is in order.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

F’ Facebook… haven’t logged in now going on 7 years… 🥳


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> F’ Facebook… haven’t logged in now going on 7 years… 🥳


I deleted the account when they started adding word bubble to the posts to tell everyone what they “knew” the truth was. They were wrong btw.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rampage said:


> I deleted the account when they started adding word bubble to the posts to tell everyone what they “knew” the truth was. They were wrong btw.


Well at least the let the messiah back in!!!
Always did like Kathy Griffen 😍


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

I never had a Twitter acct. Kathy is a fugly dude.


----------



## isabellajones2c (1 mo ago)

Rampage said:


> I never had a Twitter acct. Kathy is a fugly dude.


maybe with the era of the mask, something will change there in a lucrative direction, or vice versa


----------

